# Differences between a Corsa Extra and Strada?



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I was checking ebay this morning and a seller in France has a SLX Strada for sale. It looks the same as a Corsa Extra to me. Are there geometry differences or something else I'm not seeing?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270574641747&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I checked too. I'm just guessing that it was a name change between the '80's and '90's. I don't see any significant difference otherwise. Anyone else?


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm thinking, kinda like last years Record is this years Chorus, that they started using different materials at that time and SLX was moved down the food chain and re-badged as a Strada.


----------



## Emerxil (Nov 21, 2019)

SLX Strada? There's never been such a thing... But there are people who are willing to stick anything on the frame, preferably to increase its value. SLX is always top line in EMC, Strada (no matter what type of tube) is always bottom line. By the way: there is also nothing like the Corsa SLX...


----------

